# NGD... Yamaha LS-TA Transacoustic



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

Having previously owned the Yamaha LL-16ARE, these Transacoustic series are essentially the same guitar but now with built in active effects of Room or Hall reverb as well as Chorus. The sound with these effects is quite mesmerizing, as if reverb and/or chorus are coming out of nowhere - no amps, no cables ever needed (just 2 AA batteries needed for the hidden active effects circuit). A very studio, polished sound with zero latency. The neck on this one is rounder than the one on my LL16, nice dark ebony board. Superb Yamaha build quality as always.

Paul Davids has a great YouTube review on it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Seen that video - these things seem pretty cool. I'm sure all the purists have a hate on for them. Wasn't made in 1946 and all.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Great ! ;-)


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

So coincidentally I got to see one of these in person today. It is a very cool effect, sounds great. Excellent campfile / kitchen party guitar I would say.


----------

